
Majuro.js - Create Detailed, Interactive Maps With Open Buildings Data - Hirvesh
http://majurojs.org/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/majurojs-create-detailed-
int...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/majurojs-create-detailed-
interactive.html)

If you liked Majuro.js and would like to know about similar resources, check
out www.functionn.in for more web resources to keep you functionn.in'.

Majuro.js is an open source and free web application which allows you to
create detailed and interactive maps with open building data. How does it work
you ask? Well, you just select the map of your city from the Majuro.js
website, or if it not available, you get one and then use it to start your
work.

Once you’ve got the map, you open it in the Majuro.js draw application where
you will be able to select areas of the map and provide information about
those parts. You can drop markers to color-code buildings, add photos and
descriptions as well.

Your custom map is saved on the Majuro.js website, but you can also download
the data for Google Earth, or via a KML or GeoJSON file or simply setup your
own Github Pages for your map.

The maps works all the way back to IE7 and the drawing application is totally
open source and free.

